# [Technik-Ratgeber] Kinder-Kopfhörer im Test: Das können die Kopfhörer von BuddyPhones



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Kinder-Kopfhörer im Test: Das können die Kopfhörer von BuddyPhones*

					Die Kinder-Kopfhörer von BuddyPhones sind ganz auf die Bedürfnisse von Kindern verschiedener Altersklassen ausgelegt. Wir stellen Ihnen die Modelle Explore+, Play+ und Cosmos+ vor.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Kinder-Kopfhörer im Test: Das können die Kopfhörer von BuddyPhones*


----------

